# PC Eigenbau - ESD Handschuhe



## Dennis19 (15. Februar 2012)

Hallo !  

Mittlerweile habe ich so gut wie alles erhalten, lediglich das Herzstück, sprich die CPU fehlt noch und dann kann das Projekt "Eigenbau" mit Foto-Dokumentation beginnen!   Allerdings möchte ich mich so gut wie möglich absichern und bin auf folgende ESD Handschuhe gestoßen:

Tegera Pro 9101 - Tegera PRO 9101 ESD Handschuhe

BIZ-ESD Handschuh - Esd-Handschuhe Rutschf. M Paar, BJZ | voelkner - direkt günstiger  I


ch weiß, dass Handschuhe "überflüssig" sind, allerdings möchte ich mich so gut wie möglich absichern, und hoffe, dass ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen könnt.  Die Tegera Pro 9101 gefallen mir persönlich sehr gut, allerdings finde ich im Netz leider kaum Informationen, ob diese auch für den PC-Zusammenbau geeignet sind.  

Liebe Grüße,  Dennis


----------



## Dennis19 (15. Februar 2012)

Achja eine Frage hätte ich noch an euch Profis! 

Kann ich ohne weitere Probleme beim Zusammenbau einen Magnetschraubendreher verwenden, oder sollte ich lieber auf einen "normalen" Schraubendrehre - sprich ohne Magnetbeschichtung setzen?

Sorry falls ich euch mit meinen Fragen nerven sollte, aber das ist wie gesagt mein erster Zusammenbau und ich möchte mich so gut wie möglich absichern, damit alles auf Anhieb funktioniert, und durch die Fotodokumentation möchte ich auch Anfängern helfen! 

Liebe Grüße,

Dennis


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. Februar 2012)

Magnet-Schraubendreher oder nicht ist wayne...
Aber die Magnetspitze wird man spätenstens nach einem Einbau mit wuchtigem Kühler zu schätzen wissen!


----------



## Dennis19 (15. Februar 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Magnet-Schraubendreher oder nicht ist wayne...
> Aber die Magnetspitze wird man spätenstens nach einem Einbau mit wuchtigem Kühler zu schätzen wissen!



Ok danke für die schnelle Antwort bezüglich Schraubendreher! 

Naja, ein wuchtiger Kühler ist es nicht geworden - Es handelt sich dabei um einen Big Shuriken 2! ^^ Klein aber fein, er sollte den i3 Prozessor hoffentlich gut (und leise) kühlen! 

Hättest du vielleicht auch noch einen Tipp bezüglich ESD-Handschuh? 

Liebe Grüße,

Dennis


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2012)

Wenn Du Dich vorher an einem Heizkörper o.ä. elektrostatisch entlädst, und dann nicht mit Wollsocken über den Teppich schlurfst, kannst Du Dir die Handschuhe eigentlich sparen.

Außerdem achte ich darauf, dass ich nicht auf den Komponenten rumpatsche, sondern diese möglichst am Rand anfasse


----------



## Dennis19 (15. Februar 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dich vorher an einem Heizkörper o.ä. elektrostatisch entlädst, und dann nicht mit Wollsocken über den Teppich schlurfst, kannst Du Dir die Handschuhe eigentlich sparen.
> 
> Außerdem achte ich darauf, dass ich nicht auf den Komponenten rumpatsche, sondern diese möglichst am Rand anfasse


 
Klappt das auch, wenn der Heizkörper weiß lackiert ist?  Oder sollte ich das Rohr angreifen? 

Vielen Dank Softy! Dann werde ich mir die Investition mit den Handschuhen sparen und das ersparte für einen Gaming-PC auf die Seite legen!


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2012)

Du musst natürlich schon einen unlackierten Teil des Heizkörpers anfassen


----------



## Dennis19 (15. Februar 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Du musst natürlich schon einen unlackierten Teil des Heizkörpers anfassen


 
Perfekt, werde ich machen. Vielen Dank für die Auskunft - Thema hat sich somit erledigt! 

Drückt mir bitte die Daumen - In spätestens 2 Wochen geht es ans Eingemachte! 

Liebe Grüße,

Dennis


----------



## Valnarr (15. Februar 2012)

Davor hab ich auch Angst. Deswegen lass ich es bei mir lieber von Hardware Versand für 20 Euro zusammenbauen. Zumindest hab ich bei der CPU Angst, das ich da was falsches mache. Rest denke ich wäre ja nicht das Problem...


----------



## Dennis19 (15. Februar 2012)

Valnarr schrieb:


> Davor hab ich auch Angst. Deswegen lass ich es bei mir lieber von Hardware Versand für 20 Euro zusammenbauen. Zumindest hab ich bei der CPU Angst, das ich da was falsches mache. Rest denke ich wäre ja nicht das Problem...


 
Naja... So ein Zusammenbau vom Händler ist zwar eine feine Sache, allerdings sammelt man dadurch 0 Erfahrung. :/ Ich möchte mich in dem Bereich Hardware fort- und weiterbilden und dadurch kommt so ein Zusammenbau vom Händler für mich nicht in Frage, auch wenn es ein nettes "Gimmick" ist.

Aber du siehst, dank Softy & Co. sind solche Handschuhe überflüssig.  Einfach die Peripheriegeräte am Rand angreifen, dann sollte nichts schief gehen. (Hoffe ich zumindest ^^)

Liebe Grüße,

Dennis

P.S. Notfalls gäbe es ja noch ein antistatisches Armband, das man einfach ans PC-Gehäuse, an den Tisch oder an die Steckdoes klemmt. ^^


----------



## Heretic (15. Februar 2012)

Dennis19 schrieb:


> P.S. Notfalls gäbe es ja noch ein antistatisches Armband, das man einfach ans PC-Gehäuse, an den Tisch oder an die Steckdoes klemmt. ^^



Letzteres vilt doch eher vermeiden


----------

